# 1986 Mecacycle Turbo road bike



## chetou (Jun 30, 2012)

Howdy Folks, 

Bought this frame/fork from the original owner, complete with original quill seatpost, and Huret Jubilee sidemount front derailleur.  In addition, I got some Mecacycle TT style bars, very rare as well.  This is how she currently sits, I didnt have the funds to go all out on the build, but a great ride nonetheless.  10 speed Veloce and Chorus, with vintage Mavic brake calipers.  Campag Atlanta 1996 wheels laced to Chorus rear hub. I actually have two of these bikes, the other is stripped down to be eventually painted.


  Really short wheelbase, with the split seattube frame. Quick steering frame and a blast to ride.  I would really like to add a Pista version of this bike, but having three of these Mecacycles may be a little difficult to come by! Thought you might enjoy!

Chad


----------



## Jimmy2socks (Dec 5, 2012)

*Track stand session in Hawaii on Mecacycle on you tube!*

Salute Chad nice mecacycle! I appreciate the french color scheme. You could view my Guy Rouchouze mecacycle turbo which has the curved top tube. see it on you tube. ciao


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 24, 2012)

I remember seeing these bikes at the bike shows in Cologne and Milan. I really wanted one, thought about importing them, but didn't. I might still have a catalog somewhere.
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful road bike and love the color scheme & split down tube.  I was at the Atlanta Olympic games in 1996 so neat to see those rims too.


----------



## chetou (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mecacycle turbo*

I'd love to see one of those catalogues if you ever come across one.  Were/are you a bicycle dealer?  I know of one man who imported them to the U.S., and he has a shop in Dallas, or Austin, cant remember which.  I believe he said he only imported around one hundred or so into the states, including the french flag model in my possession.  

Chad








fat tire trader said:


> I remember seeing these bikes at the bike shows in Cologne and Milan. I really wanted one, thought about importing them, but didn't. I might still have a catalog somewhere.
> Chris


----------

